# Free Download an iTunes Shot In The Arm For Moby



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

""But heres something funny: the best selling itunes track is shot in the back of the head. Why is that funny?

Because its the track weve been giving away for free for the last 2 months and that were still giving away for free. Odd.

Do your part in making Moby even more successful by downloading his track Shot in the Back of the Head for free, here. Judging from the comments, Mobys fans love his music and are very grateful indeed.

Free downloads dont equal lost sales but actually increase them? What will they think of next?"
http://torrentfreak.com/free-download-an-itunes-shot-in-the-arm-for-moby-090706/


----------



## mtaki (Jan 28, 2008)

That track is free at last.fm also


----------

